# Uk or canada???



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Already have post for this but no answers!!!
Hubby and I lived in Canada and came back to scotland 3 years ago.
Job prospects are gloomy so we are deciding to go back to Canada.
If you had the choice of being able to live in UK and Canada...where would you choose to live??
Hubby and I are both Canadian and Uk Citizens..(Dual)
we have no savings so would be going back to Canada to stay at in laws and would have to start all over again from scratch.
Would have 2 suitcases of clothes and that would be all.
Where to go
Stay in Scotland or go back to Canada???
Any advice please


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

jen45 said:


> Already have post for this but no answers!!!
> Hubby and I lived in Canada and came back to scotland 3 years ago.
> Job prospects are gloomy so we are deciding to go back to Canada.
> If you had the choice of being able to live in UK and Canada...where would you choose to live??
> ...


If I were you I'd choose to go to Canada to start a fresh and getaway from the gloomy atmosphere of the UK.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

ChungyUK said:


> If I were you I'd choose to go to Canada to start a fresh and getaway from the gloomy atmosphere of the UK.


thanks so much for your reply....
really appreciate it as I am so stressed and scared to start over again!!
Reality is that the UK is going nowhere and will probably get worse.
I suppose furniture and nick nacks mean ****** all when all prospects of jobs and living in the UK are dismall
Thanks again your a star for replying...


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jen45 said:


> thanks so much for your reply....
> really appreciate it as I am so stressed and scared to start over again!!
> Reality is that the UK is going nowhere and will probably get worse.
> I suppose furniture and nick nacks mean ****** all when all prospects of jobs and living in the UK are dismall
> Thanks again your a star for replying...


You know jen45 it really isn't quite as simple as Chungy's reply. You've both lived here before so you don't need me telling you how different it is from the UK. Some coming here from the UK just love life here, for some it's okay/no real difference and for others-the hate it and can't wait to return. You should give this serious thought before leaping. I'm assuming you rent in the UK as you didn't mention selling a home. Is there any way you could put your belongings (furniture etc.) into storage for say one year until you're sure you will not be going back. It may save you a lot of money in the long run.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> You know jen45 it really isn't quite as simple as Chungy's reply. You've both lived here before so you don't need me telling you how different it is from the UK. Some coming here from the UK just love life here, for some it's okay/no real difference and for others-the hate it and can't wait to return. You should give this serious thought before leaping. I'm assuming you rent in the UK as you didn't mention selling a home. Is there any way you could put your belongings (furniture etc.) into storage for say one year until you're sure you will not be going back. It may save you a lot of money in the long run.


yes we are in secure rented home. unfortunately we could not afford to ****ur furniture into storage. our option is to sublet to a relative who said they would buy our stuff if we didnt come back. the problem i have is independence!!. i /we would be relying on my fatherlaw for shelter etc until we got jobs. then hopefully could rent somewhere on our own. being 45 years old and relying on someone else for accommodation is daunting for me as past experience has taught me never to rely on anyone!!....also starting from nothing again with no personal belongings makes me ill!!!....living with relatives is never easy. doesnt matter who they are. I dont mind Canada, i make wherever home quite easy. its just the reliance on others which is a concern for me. perhaps im thinking too much but hubby is homesick and thinks in the long run, canada would be a better ;life for us which will be the cruncher...I agree with what you said as It is quite different to live there.


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

My hubby & I came here with our two children when we were 49 years, our son was 15yrs & our daughter 11 yrs. It was daunting but as my husband had been made redundant four times and out of work for two years and then my company started to loose money for us it was make or break time. The paperwork process was stressful and it seemed it would never end but with a Provincial Nominee program we were PR in 1 year unlike the Skilled Worker program we initially started which was going to take 5 years!!! My hubby got a job in four days and has been there ever since and I have had several jobs for fun!
Anyway I would live in Canada, it's vastness means jobs can be found for us and our children in any particular career we want to do. 
We bought our own acreage and would never go back.
It may be a leap of faith and initially life maybe 'different' but it is worth it.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanx for the insight mandyb, with both of us living in canada before we know the prospects for jobs and such are better, the big thing is that we wouldn't have the pleasure of buying a property but staying with my husbands father until we either got a place of our own, or he would move in with his lady friend and we would have the house to ourselves, either of these would suit but we would have to start from fresh with furniture etc, being reliant on others scares me as I have never been in that position before. Also not having possessions and nick nacks that are familar to me is daunting. I know these are silly things but at 45 years, starting from nothing again with no money until we get jobs is pretty scary. I agree though, a leap of faith is required and probably in the long run it will be better for us. thanx for your help and if you can assist me with my silly issues re nick nacks, then plse do.!!!


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

We are currently still awaiting our answer from CIC so I can't say from experience whether you should stay in the UK or move back to Canada. My only advice, which I hope may help, would be to write a list of reasons to stay/go for both countries and maybe that will help you to see what you want from your lives and which country could give it to you. I can tell you for sure though....the UK is a sinking ship and if I could get away tomorrow, I surely would.


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

jen45 said:


> Thanx for the insight mandyb, with both of us living in canada before we know the prospects for jobs and such are better, the big thing is that we wouldn't have the pleasure of buying a property but staying with my husbands father until we either got a place of our own, or he would move in with his lady friend and we would have the house to ourselves, either of these would suit but we would have to start from fresh with furniture etc, being reliant on others scares me as I have never been in that position before. Also not having possessions and nick nacks that are familar to me is daunting. I know these are silly things but at 45 years, starting from nothing again with no money until we get jobs is pretty scary. I agree though, a leap of faith is required and probably in the long run it will be better for us. thanx for your help and if you can assist me with my silly issues re nick nacks, then plse do.!!!


To be honest 'things' are not as important as people but you can photograph most large objects to 'keep' them but little things can be wrapped in luggage or boxed over via mail. I brought my Mother's sea chest and a wash stand as I couldn't part with them and the kids were allowed one large box each for 'stuff' the rest was sold, given away to charity or family and friends. 
It's a matter of personal choice which 'things' can not be let go of.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes we both know that the Uk is a sinking ship and that things would more than likely be better in canada, I'm just scared i guess, but maybe thats a good thing because if you werent worried or concerned at all then it just wouldn't seem right.

Thanx


----------



## missmop (Oct 27, 2009)

BunskiBoo said:


> We are currently still awaiting our answer from CIC so I can't say from experience whether you should stay in the UK or move back to Canada. My only advice, which I hope may help, would be to write a list of reasons to stay/go for both countries and maybe that will help you to see what you want from your lives and which country could give it to you. I can tell you for sure though....the UK is a sinking ship and if I could get away tomorrow, I surely would.


I'm behind you 150% Bunskiboo! UK is a sinking ship and if you can 'get out' then you should. We are keeping our fingers crossed that our visa goes through and whilst it will be very sad to say goodbye to alot of 'things' a new life awaits.


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

You'd be odd if you weren't apprehensive, it's a huge undertaking. From the sound of it you are worried about living with the relatives and I guess that's never easy but soon enough you could rent your own place and get back into the swing of it. Think how exciting it could be and also how lucky you are to be dual nationality. Take a deep breath, think carefully, write down all our options. The fear is usually worse than the actual event.

Anyway, if you decide to go for it and it doesn't work out, then you can't say you didn't try. You could live to regret never dipping your toe in the water.


----------



## Adventurers (Jan 17, 2010)

Jen - I totally understand your fear of moving in with the relatives, but it's short term in comparison to the life you can both have. 

I agree with everyone else with the UK being a sinking ship. We are in the lucky postion with my husband being offered a job and both working visas dealt with by his potential employer. However, I would not be able to work for a year as baby 2 on the way. I am crippled with fear that we end up not being able to rent our UK property out and we cannot afford both locations.....and we lose everything...

...also worried about how I'll mentally cope with two under two...

I'm a risk taker, but our pros/cons are not adding up. Someone told me on another thread that waiting lists for nurserys are long and I've checked with a website and there is no guarantee towards costs, plus it will also cost $5-10K to give birth! We just don't have the financial back up, potentially covering two houses and me being 'at home' for an undefined amount of time...

Someone told us nursery care was $7dollars a day initially and that giving birth is free if you have been in the country for 3 months prior.........mmm

Sorry to rabbit on your thread Jen.......I still think you should go!


----------



## saurabh.the.expat (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Jen!

I am really not in a position to advice you on this. However, I do agree with what has been said above on this thread. You better write down all the prons and crons of both the countries on a paper, it'd help you guess which one is better for you. Yes, The UK is like a sinking ship as of now. You are lucky enough to have got dual citizenship. Finally, it'd only have to be you who is to decide what to do. Read all the suggestions being given here but at last, go with your will. 

Wishing you all the very best! 
Good Luck!
Sau.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Well just to let you know, we have pretty much made our minds up that Canada will be the best thing for us so we are more then likely going to go back to Canada at the end of March, so we have about 8 weeks to go then were off.
Thanx all for your input and hope you all come to the right decision as well.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Someone told us nursery care was $7dollars a day initially and that giving birth is free if you have been in the country for 3 months prior.........mmm

I think the $7 per day charge for nursery care applies only in the Province of Quebec.
After three months in the country there will be no charge for any medical care, including childbirth.


----------



## wildcountryian (Dec 13, 2009)

jen45 said:


> Already have post for this but no answers!!!
> Hubby and I lived in Canada and came back to scotland 3 years ago.
> Job prospects are gloomy so we are deciding to go back to Canada.
> If you had the choice of being able to live in UK and Canada...where would you choose to live??
> ...


We've been in Canada six years. We are coming home to the UK. Not happy in Canada. We've given it a fair shot but it's not for us. Our job situation is a little different to yours in that we're self-employed and only need to set up our computers to start working again. Job prospects in Alberta have recently started to improve but the long winters won't. :0) Minus 50 C here recently.

Good luck.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Adventurers said:


> Jen - I totally understand your fear of moving in with the relatives, but it's short term in comparison to the life you can both have.
> 
> I agree with everyone else with the UK being a sinking ship. We are in the lucky postion with my husband being offered a job and both working visas dealt with by his potential employer. However, I would not be able to work for a year as baby 2 on the way. I am crippled with fear that we end up not being able to rent our UK property out and we cannot afford both locations.....and we lose everything...
> 
> ...


no worries LOL!!...yeh we have decided to take a risk and just to do it. The long hot summers add to the appeal although wnters cold etc. Job situation here in the UK will probably never get better and we have gave it a try in the UK. Now is the time to go back and start again. I am looking at it as an exciting adventure and I am sure through time, Canada will have been the best choice for us. Good luck to you and your situation. we wish you all the best.


----------



## nadine85 (Jan 24, 2010)

hello everyone,

Im new here, and i know this might be out of context here. But i am in dire need of advice and I have read your posts on this thread, and I thought you are the best people I can ask for insights regarding these places. Im a registered nurse and hoping to work overseas and my prospects include both UK or Canada. I was just hoping i can get an advice from you guys and some information if my job is in demand in either of the two countries. thanks.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

nadine85 said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> Im new here, and i know this might be out of context here. But i am in dire need of advice and I have read your posts on this thread, and I thought you are the best people I can ask for insights regarding these places. Im a registered nurse and hoping to work overseas and my prospects include both UK or Canada. I was just hoping i can get an advice from you guys and some information if my job is in demand in either of the two countries. thanks.


Nursing jobs in canada would be plentiful and more depending on where in Canada. Uk jobmarket is pretty poor, depending where again in the UK?
I would put my faith in Canada more in finding a job then the UK. At least in Canada you have more scope in finding any work until you got one in your profession. The UK is dire for jobs. My husband has been looking for work for 6 months and nothing. We have a better chance of the two of us finding work in Canada then here in the UK.


----------



## A&A (Jan 31, 2010)

I love Canada and Scotland, after spending time in Canada 2007/08 and 3 months in Scotland last year..........I would chose Canada. There is nothing wrong with starting over again, it's all part of the adventure.............good luck with it :wave:


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

thanx for that A&A, we are going back to canada hopefully end of march, so we have around 8 weeks to go then were off.... cheers.


----------



## A&A (Jan 31, 2010)

jen45 said:


> thanx for that A&A, we are going back to canada hopefully end of march, so we have around 8 weeks to go then were off.... cheers.


Was the process of getting a long stay visa a long drawn out one jen45? We want to go and live there for a few years but I believe the process is very very long!!


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Actually we don't need any visas...... i grew up in canada and wife was born there.... were both dual citizens so we can move back anytime...... we don't need visas or immigration stuff.... just get on a plane and go......


----------



## A&A (Jan 31, 2010)

jen45 said:


> Actually we don't need any visas...... i grew up in canada and wife was born there.... were both dual citizens so we can move back anytime...... we don't need visas or immigration stuff.... just get on a plane and go......


Lucky you, we both love Canada, we have retired but still don't think we would have a chance of getting in to stay for long...........all the best with your move :clap2:


----------



## _Joanna_ (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi, sorry to be nosey but i am very interested to find out what made you decide to come back to the UK after 6 years? have you tried any other parts of Canada that are warmer as you mentioned the weather in Calgary being very cold etc? I am trying to decide myself which part to go to so i am just doing as much research as possible really. I am especially interested in people like yourself that have lived in Canada a good length of time so could give me a really objective view of the pro's and con's. Many thanks in advance.
Jen sorry to also jump on your thread and best of luck on your move back to Canada too


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

_Joanna_ said:


> Hi, sorry to be nosey but i am very interested to find out what made you decide to come back to the UK after 6 years? have you tried any other parts of Canada that are warmer as you mentioned the weather in Calgary being very cold etc? I am trying to decide myself which part to go to so i am just doing as much research as possible really. I am especially interested in people like yourself that have lived in Canada a good length of time so could give me a really objective view of the pro's and con's. Many thanks in advance.
> Jen sorry to also jump on your thread and best of luck on your move back to Canada too


 Hi, well to begin my husband was born in the uk but grew up in canada, so after we met and got married he thought that i wanted to go back to the uk and said we could move if we wanted, we said what the heck and did it, we were both in our early 40's so said if were going to do it then why wait, so we packed up and came to the uk, things were slow at first then we both got settled, jobs took a bit to find then he gets full time work and all great until he lost his position,to make a long story short, the prospects are better in canada for work, weather, and all round stability so we decided to go back, we leave march 30th.

For yourself there are many good areas in canada, most like either British Columbia, Alberta, Ontario or the east coast Nova Scotia, the summers are pretty much the same in all places, bt the winters are milder in southern B.C... vancouver area but the prices to live there are alot more expensive, my husband has lived in both Ontario and Alberta and has been all across canada with his work, but we are going back to Ontario thats where we were and were going back home.

The pros and cons would vary for everyone, you might like what others don't and vise versa but you won't get the summers in the uk like you do in canada, then again you don't get the winters in the uk like you do in canada, the people are nice in canada, crime isn't as ripe as it is here in the uk, house prces are better in canada as well as the petrol prices, s it depends what your looking for and what part of canada you would like to be in would depend on the weather you would get and the cost of living you would have.

It's not an easything to decide , the easiest thing might be if you had the time and funds to go to canada for a long holiday and try and find the area you prefer and get all the relevant info you would need regarding housing, jobs etc then go from there.

Best of luck to you and we have 6 weeks to go then back to Canada we will be.


----------



## _Joanna_ (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi Jen,

Thanks so very much for your advice. I am thinking of trying either Halifax or Ottawa.


----------



## _Joanna_ (Feb 11, 2010)

Sorry just to add - having spent time in Vancouver i loved it but found it very expensive and the rain was also a bit of a drag too although i did get used to it in the end! I thought going East would be better as it is cheaper and i don't mind the cold.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

_Joanna_ said:


> Hi Jen,
> 
> Thanks so very much for your advice. I am thinking of trying either Halifax or Ottawa.


 Halifax is a very nice city, the island of nova scotia is very scenic, friendly and expats like it as it is similar to the uk in some ways, jobs are'n as abundant there, if its halifax you would be alright as it is the major city of nova scotia, Ottawa is a larger city with lots of work and the hussle bussle, heavier traffic and very bilingual so best to top up on your french.

There is plenty to do in both cities so you won't get bored, the winters are probably worse in nova scotia but you would get used to them.


----------



## _Joanna_ (Feb 11, 2010)

jen45 said:


> Halifax is a very nice city, the island of nova scotia is very scenic, friendly and expats like it as it is similar to the uk in some ways, jobs are'n as abundant there, if its halifax you would be alright as it is the major city of nova scotia, Ottawa is a larger city with lots of work and the hussle bussle, heavier traffic and very bilingual so best to top up on your french.
> 
> There is plenty to do in both cities so you won't get bored, the winters are probably worse in nova scotia but you would get used to them.


Thanks for the info Jen, I think i may go to Halifax first and then i can always move over to Ottawa at a later date


----------



## JazMan (Sep 21, 2009)

You have to list the pros and cons. If you have immediate family or parents/inlaws in Canada then it would be a good move otherwise it can get a bit lonely as there isnt much of a social circle in Canada. The openness and bigger/nicer houses is great but jobs are not too abundant either. You will miss the UK food but you will need to give it at least 5 years before you get used to Canada. Too much dependency on the motor car though, lack of convenient public transport, monopoly on radio/television and mobile industries has driven out competition. Education system is deplorable, no standardized education, every school has their own exams before University entrance and thats another thing only a handful of Unis here. Sometimes old winter drags on a bit but summers are nice. Longer term I think it has a lot more opportunities and potential than UK, but not sure if I will see it in my lifetime!!!..best regards
Jaz


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

JazMan said:


> You have to list the pros and cons. If you have immediate family or parents/inlaws in Canada then it would be a good move otherwise it can get a bit lonely as there isnt much of a social circle in Canada. The openness and bigger/nicer houses is great but jobs are not too abundant either. You will miss the UK food but you will need to give it at least 5 years before you get used to Canada. Too much dependency on the motor car though, lack of convenient public transport, monopoly on radio/television and mobile industries has driven out competition. Education system is deplorable, no standardized education, every school has their own exams before University entrance and thats another thing only a handful of Unis here. Sometimes old winter drags on a bit but summers are nice. Longer term I think it has a lot more opportunities and potential than UK, but not sure if I will see it in my lifetime!!!..best regards
> Jaz


I really can't be bothered addressing the contents of your post here because they're opinions and not necessarily facts. I would point out however that there are 83 universities in Canada, hardly a handful.


----------



## JazMan (Sep 21, 2009)

Sorry these are not opinions. Here are some facts.
Heathrow Airport - Underground can get you to any major town via rail link without a car
Lester Pearson - Only taxi, bus or car available, no rail/train link anywhere
GTA - only buses, very few train stations, the ones that exist only go peak hours (too many derelict train lines..pity the city taxes dont pay for new transit lines)
Schools - No standardized testing - Fact..my wife is an Oxford TEACHING graduate and taught in Ontario for 8 years. There is no comparison between UK and Canada
Even the Peel education board does not recognize UK education..just a joke sometimes.
Why do we need so many education boards...peel, halton, catholic..just to milk the system.
Just need one board for Ontario and set the playing field for standardized education and thats it. 
Fact - Private schools do not have a governing body..list can go on. But whoever is emmigrating must compare all the facts. British school tables are fabulous as you can compare scvhools as they are using the same syllabus. There is no syllabus in Canada, everyone is teaching differently and the Universities are selecting students because of a percentage score and the school that you graduated...Please do all reasearch before making the decision. CANADA CAN CERTAINLY DO MUCH BETTER.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

JazMan said:


> Sorry these are not opinions. Here are some facts.
> Heathrow Airport - Underground can get you to any major town via rail link without a car
> Lester Pearson - Only taxi, bus or car available, no rail/train link anywhere
> GTA - only buses, very few train stations, the ones that exist only go peak hours (too many derelict train lines..pity the city taxes dont pay for new transit lines)
> ...


Yes you are right. The education system in Canada is very poor compared to the UK. and yes unless you have a car, getting around is crazy. Sad to say but very true. The lifestyle in Canada I guess makes everything seem very sweet. Defintely pros and cons to staying in Canada. I will yet again have to get use to change when we move back in March.


----------



## JazMan (Sep 21, 2009)

Agree...overall Canada does have a better appeal and better lifestyle and openness. The environment for bringing up kids in Canada is definitely better compared to UK..good luck


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi JazMan

When you are making your comparisons, are you speaking of all the provinces of Canada or primarily Ontario?

Best wishes to you, Jen45 - may you have a smooth relocation. 


Oggy


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Oggy said:


> Hi JazMan
> 
> When you are making your comparisons, are you speaking of all the provinces of Canada or primarily Ontario?
> 
> ...


Thank you Oggy for your kind words.
I am sure I will settle in again quite quickly. there is a saying..."Home is where you lay your hat!!" I look at life this way. 
Anyways thanks once again. Jen


----------



## JazMan (Sep 21, 2009)

To Oggy,
Not sure of the other provinces, I am in Ontario. BC and Ontario are more appealing for jobs and weather...cheers


----------



## capstonic (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, Canada is best than UK.


----------

